# 9/24 11pm est The Daily Show



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart on Comedy Central is going to have Tia from Pit Bull and parolees on discussing Breed Specific Legislation. VERY interested in watching this, not sure how I feel since last time Tia got involved in BSL discussions she accidentally favored proposed legislation creating BSL before she realized what BSL was.

Tia Torres - Bio - The Daily Show | Comedy Central


----------

